# Rockler Thin Rip Tablesaw Jig



## GaryK

I got the same thing when they first came out. Works like a charm.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review! looks like a cool little jig!


----------



## CorporalWilly

Wish I knew what I was doing. I only make school science projects. I leave the real expertise, professionalism and artistry up to you guys that know what they are doing. Don't see too good anymore so it is a good reason to let those things go. Great stuff and a least now I know what that is. Bye.


----------



## croessler

Looks great, thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at one of these as well.


----------



## lew

This is the story of my life!!

Woodcraft Magazine paid me $100 a couple of years ago for this same device idea. Now Rockler makes a fortune.


----------



## Hawkins

Just got an e-mail from Rockler…it's on sale there…I have no affiliation with Rockler, outside of buying more than I should there…when they call you by name when you walk in, is that bad?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18056&filter=thin%20rip


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Wow..thats 5 bucks cheaper than I paid…but I got free shipping!


----------



## Grumpy

Nifty looking jig Brad


----------



## sIKE

I got one these and it works very well.


----------



## abie

I made one with the other end of a feather board, and a bearing dadoed into the end.
a two fur.
idea was great but I will return mine.


----------



## steveosshop

Looks like a cool jig at a good price.


----------



## gwurst

Picked one up this weekend, partially because of this review. Thanks!


----------



## Kipster

That looks like a handy little jig.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bayouman

I have one and was having trouble getting it dialed in. Your review has helped. Thanks.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

Looks cool, I seems like that woudl be very useful!!


----------

